# Cold water faucet



## Hank IIII (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a Class C RV and the cold and hot water work in the bathroom and shower but only have hot water in the kitchen sink, Turn on the cold and nothing comes out....This started when we hooked up to city water for the first time it didn't have a reducer or what ever its called.. Have not had cold water since, prior to that it worked fine with the pump on and now it does not... Help Please...


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

does it still work when connected to the city water ? there should be a drain under the camper directly below the sink open the cold side and check the water flow. if you have a good flow your faucet is probably stopped up. when working on pump the cold and hot pressure should be the same. there is also a filter for the pump.


----------



## Hank IIII (Sep 17, 2015)

snapper388 said:


> does it still work when connected to the city water ? there should be a drain under the camper directly below the sink open the cold side and check the water flow. if you have a good flow your faucet is probably stopped up. when working on pump the cold and hot pressure should be the same. there is also a filter for the pump.[/:vs_smirk:


----------



## Hank IIII (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks....


----------

